# Ranitomeya Variabilis 'Highland' Viv



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Here is an Exo Terra 12 x 12 x 18 I just finished planting and seeding with springs for two Ranitomeya Variabilis 'Highland'. I will be getting them in another month or so.

I tried to have plenty of places for hiding. There are 4 film canisters, plenty of plants, ample leaf litter and a few hides at floor level as well. I know they will utilize the entire viv so I tried to keep it all balanced.



Let me know what you think?

Thanks


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks good! They are going to love it


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project (Dec 13, 2013)

Looks great! You need a lot of R. variabilis to see them


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

The Dendrobatidae Project said:


> Looks great! You need a lot of R. variabilis to see them


Yeah, but I was informed that I should put a maximum of two in this size tank. I was thinking of getting some fine spot leucs instead because they are bolder. They stay smaller, but I still don't know if this tank would be big enough. Its basically 10 gallons.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

T2theG said:


> Yeah, but I was informed that I should put a maximum of two in this size tank. I was thinking of getting some fine spot leucs instead because they are bolder. They stay smaller, but I still don't know if this tank would be big enough. Its basically 10 gallons.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I recently picked up some baby highlands from dendrobati and they seem pretty bold for the most part. I would not call them shy at all.

Have fun!


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

T2theG said:


> Yeah, but I was informed that I should put a maximum of two in this size tank. I was thinking of getting some fine spot leucs instead because they are bolder. They stay smaller, but I still don't know if this tank would be big enough. Its basically 10 gallons.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


That is where I am going to be getting mine from as well. 

I think as long as the viv is setup correctly and conditions are correct any frog will be bold or seen more often, IMO.

Thanks for the replies.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I totally agree. Boldness is absolutely dependant on the frog's surroundings. I have seen a shy tinc and I've had vanzos that are bolder than my leucs.

From what I've seen I'm sure the variabilis will be fine. Your tank looks much better than mine


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

FroggyKnight said:


> I totally agree. Boldness is absolutely dependant on the frog's surroundings. I have seen a shy tinc and I've had vanzos that are bolder than my leucs.
> 
> From what I've seen I'm sure the variabilis will be fine. Your tank looks much better than mine


Thank you for the kind words, but I'm sure that your viv looks great as well.

Any advice on these little guys? I have been keeping some tincs for about 8 months now and wanted to try some thumbnail frogs. I also was lucky enough to win 2nd place in Dendrobati's recent photo contest. I know that the frogs will be of very high quality coming from Brad and Marta, but wanted any advice I can get on these guys.

Thanks.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

T2theG said:


> Thank you for the kind words, but I'm sure that your viv looks great as well.
> 
> Any advice on these little guys? I have been keeping some tincs for about 8 months now and wanted to try some thumbnail frogs. I also was lucky enough to win 2nd place in Dendrobati's recent photo contest. I know that the frogs will be of very high quality coming from Brad and Marta, but wanted any advice I can get on these guys.
> 
> Thanks.


You haven't seen my tanks.... Its where plants go to die

That was your pic of the tinc? It looks pretty cool. Love the foot on the glass.

I got mine during their black friday sale about a month ago, but as far as care goes, they don't seem any harder than the average dart. Mine love to hid in their (dying) broms, but also hunt for springtails in the leaf litter. I could watch them for hours as they hunt


----------



## superdup (Nov 12, 2013)

Very nice work! I have the same tank, but hoping to get a few southerns in a few months.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

FroggyKnight said:


> You haven't seen my tanks.... Its where plants go to die
> 
> That was your pic of the tinc? It looks pretty cool. Love the foot on the glass.
> 
> I got mine during their black friday sale about a month ago, but as far as care goes, they don't seem any harder than the average dart. Mine love to hid in their (dying) broms, but also hunt for springtails in the leaf litter. I could watch them for hours as they hunt


Nice! I'm hoping mine like their viv. 

It is easy to spend hours watching my frogs hunt and roam around in their vivs. Brad told me they are just like keeping any other dart frog. As long as you have some experience, use some common sense and ask questions if need be everything should be fine.

Tyler

KCCO


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

superdup said:


> Very nice work! I have the same tank, but hoping to get a few southerns in a few months.


Thanks, I like the exos and have found a good setup to convert for PDF Viv's. 

Good luck! 

Tyler

KCCO


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Any pic or tip about this setup to convert Exo Terra?
Nice viv! I love Highland more than Southern variabilis because their nuance of color. Good choice!


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> Any pic or tip about this setup to convert Exo Terra?
> Nice viv! I love Highland more than Southern variabilis because their nuance of color. Good choice!


I basically get rid of the entire screen top and pull off and file down where the lid locks are. I then have a piece of glass cut to cover most of the top and make a 1" ff proof screen vent for the rest of the top. 

While the top is being made I construct my own custom background by using silicone to adhere cork flats or other wood pieces to the back. I leave about 5 inches at the bottom for false bottom and substrate. I have found that if you extend the silicone all the way to the bottom it will wick the water up into the substrate and cause the soil to turn anaerobic. Once the silicone is cured sometimes I use great stuff (blue can for doors and windows) to create fake roots or something. Then I cover everything with more silicone and while silicone is wet I pour on a mixture of fine grade and medium grade coco husk.

Then I just silicone the top on and cover the inside of the front vent with ff proof screen attached with small dabs of silicone. 

This keeps the humidity at about 90% with misting about once every two to three days. The combo of two vents also allows for good air circulation without adding a fan. My plants and frogs seem to love the viv's, so I'm happy.

I'll see if I can find some construction pictures.

Let me know if you have any other questions. I hope this helps.

Thanks,




Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks, you have been very clear. Any pics of the frogs?


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> Thanks, you have been very clear. Any pics of the frogs?


I have some pics of my other frogs, but not of the Variabilis yet. When I do get them I will post some pics.

Here are some pics of my frogs and their vivs.

One of My Azureus


Azureus Viv


One of my Bakhuis


Bakhuis Viv


----------



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh a question about the monkey pod (I think) used for the bromolid, did you drill any holes in the bottom to allow water to drain out or just leave it solid?


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Kudaria said:


> Oh a question about the monkey pod (I think) used for the bromolid, did you drill any holes in the bottom to allow water to drain out or just leave it solid?


I did drill a hole in the bottom so water did not stand inside the cup. I think I used a 1/4" bit.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kudaria (Dec 24, 2013)

T2theG said:


> I did drill a hole in the bottom so water did not stand inside the cup. I think I used a 1/4" bit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


That makes sense, I had planned on doing the same with the three pack that I got to accent my viv. Good to know they look quiet nice used in a background.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Kudaria said:


> That makes sense, I had planned on doing the same with the three pack that I got to accent my viv. Good to know they look quiet nice used in a background.


They do work good and you can do other plants not just bromeliad. I have also found that some frogs like to just hide in the cup alone or you can silicone a small piece of cork flat with enough of an opening for the frog on top of the cup. 

I hope it all works well for you. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Bet my highlands would love that 

King N8 88


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

nate_88 said:


> Bet my highlands would love that
> 
> King N8 88


I hope any highlands will be able to enjoy it, especially the ones I get.

Are yours shy or moderately bold?

I've been told to keep the humidity high and they will be visible more often. I just want to be sure and see them from time to time. I know they will hide just like any other dart will.

Thanks,

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanA (Feb 10, 2013)

Is that arbutus wood in the variabilis tank =D? From BC?


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

EthanA said:


> Is that arbutus wood in the variabilis tank =D? From BC?


I think it is, they also call it manzanita in the western United States.

I like it because I turned it upside down to create a nice root looking feature.


----------



## AZimm (Nov 9, 2013)

I really like how the manzanita looks as a root. How did you construct the backgrounds of your tanks?
Good work!


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

AZimm said:


> I really like how the manzanita looks as a root. How did you construct the backgrounds of your tanks?
> Good work!




I basically get rid of the entire screen top and pull off and file down where the lid locks are. I then have a piece of glass cut to cover most of the top and make a 1" ff proof screen vent for the rest of the top. 

While the top is being made I construct my own custom background by using silicone to adhere cork flats or other wood pieces to the back. I leave about 5 inches at the bottom for false bottom and substrate. I have found that if you extend the silicone all the way to the bottom it will wick the water up into the substrate and cause the soil to turn anaerobic. Once the silicone is cured sometimes I use great stuff (blue can for doors and windows) to create fake roots or something. Then I cover everything with more silicone and while silicone is wet I pour on a mixture of fine grade and medium grade coco husk.

Then I just silicone the top on and cover the inside of the front vent with ff proof screen attached with small dabs of silicone. 

This keeps the humidity at about 90% with misting about once every two to three days. The combo of two vents also allows for good air circulation without adding a fan. My plants and frogs seem to love the viv's, so I'm happy.

Let me know if you have any other questions. I hope this helps.

Thanks,




Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Tyler

KCCO


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mine are always out I have a group of 5 and I pretty much can always find all 5 there's never a time I don't see at least 4 tho 

King N8 88


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

nate_88 said:


> Mine are always out I have a group of 5 and I pretty much can always find all 5 there's never a time I don't see at least 4 tho
> 
> King N8 88


Awesome, I was told that they are much bolder when the viv is setup right along with proper temps and humidity. 

I'm glad to hear yours are so bold and I'm hoping my future ones are bold as well.

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## edalessio42 (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a group of 4 highlands in that same size tank that I got from Greg, aka mydumname on here. They are gorgeous frogs that I would not at all call shy. Although I will say that for me it took a good amount of time, 4-5 months, Before they really became comfortable being out and about. I really noticed a big change when in put a leafy philodendron high in the background, now they are almost always out and about.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

edalessio42 said:


> I have a group of 4 highlands in that same size tank that I got from Greg, aka mydumname on here. They are gorgeous frogs that I would not at all call shy. Although I will say that for me it took a good amount of time, 4-5 months, Before they really became comfortable being out and about. I really noticed a big change when in put a leafy philodendron high in the background, now they are almost always out and about.


I figured it would be the same as most frogs or animals. They all need time to adjust.

Thanks

Tyler

KCCO


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

Amazing tanks! I was wondering what size are the other two you posted?


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

whiteblaze11 said:


> Amazing tanks! I was wondering what size are the other two you posted?


Thanks so much!

They are both 18 x 18 x 18 Exo Terra's.

Tyler

KCCO


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

Amazing! I have a 12x12x18 with a pair of imitators in it and planning on starting a build for a pair azureus or green sipaliwini.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

whiteblaze11 said:


> Amazing! I have a 12x12x18 with a pair of imitators in it and planning on starting a build for a pair azureus or green sipaliwini.


They will love it, my bakhuis and azureus love the vivs. It gives them a good amount of space to move around and explore.

Tyler

KCCO


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

T2theG said:


>


 What is the fern in the bottom left corner?


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

ecichlid said:


> What is the fern in the bottom left corner?


It is a rabbits foot fern.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

T2theG said:


> It is a rabbits foot fern.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


 Looks lush. I had one in a viv where it did not get much light and it did not so well. Is yours thriving and adding more leaves or did you purchase it that way?


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

ecichlid said:


> Looks lush. I had one in a viv where it did not get much light and it did not so well. Is yours thriving and adding more leaves or did you purchase it that way?


It was nice when it came in, but its been thriving ever since I've had it. Its been about two months now. My frogs love to hide under it.

I get all my plants from NEHERP, so they always come in nice and full.

Tyler

KCCO


----------



## slimninj4 (Dec 31, 2013)

Great looking viv. Building my 10gal now for some highlands in the coming months. Really looking forward to completing mine. I like your placement of the plants.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

slimninj4 said:


> Great looking viv. Building my 10gal now for some highlands in the coming months. Really looking forward to completing mine. I like your placement of the plants.


Thanks for the kind words. I try to keep my Viv's balanced and as natural looking as possible. I know it's not exact or perfect for highlands, but I think they will enjoy it. 

I've been speaking with Brad at Dendrobati and he said he loves the highlands, much bolder than people think. I can't wait to get them in the next few weeks. Depending on this weather, I might have to wait a bit though. Good thing they are in Maine and I'm in Massachusetts.

Kind regards,

Tyler

KCCO


----------

